# WINDOWS 7 - UPDATE geht nicht / lädt ewig Updatefenster, Dienst wird nicht ausgeführt



## Belokzoc (23. Mai 2010)

*WINDOWS 7 - UPDATE geht nicht / lädt ewig Updatefenster, Dienst wird nicht ausgeführt*

Hi Leute ...

Gestern saß ich am PC ... Machte Youtube auf, mal wieder und wollte eine Video angucken...

Auf einmal hat mein Notebook herumgesponnen... Es öffnete sich rechts unten das typische kleine Popup Fenster, das mit der Fahne ( das bei Windows 7 ), ich glaube ist das Wartungscenter. Aber die Schriftart war so komisch anders und halt typisch wie NICHT ECHT oder FAKE Programm ... Habs gleich ignoriert... Jedenfalls kam dann sofort in der Mitte meines Bildschirms ein Fenster, das irgendein Programm auf WINDOWS Befehlsprozessor zugreifen will und ich solle JA oder NEIN klicken... Hab dann auf NEIN und das Fenster kam immer wieder..

Dann öffnete sich von alleine ein ANTI VIRUS Programm das ich nicht mal im geringsten irgendwoher kenne und lief einen VIREN Scan durch.100% auch Virus Programm.. Hab dann gleich heruntergefahren ...

Als er dann wieder neustarte wieder dasselbe Szenario. Explorer ging nicht zu öffnen, Antivir ( mein Antivirusprogramm ) war aus, ging auch nicht anzuschalten...Kamen immer Fenster mit roten Kreuzen, dass ein Fehler geschehen ist ( welche weiß ich nicht mehr ) Total Langsam der PC...

Hab dann im abgesicherten Modus einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt vom 13 Mai genommen. Dann lief wieder alles. Antivir konnte ich auch anmachen und updaten etc.. Beim Scan hatte ich dann auch Viren gefunden gehabt und beseitigt.

Allerdings kann ich Windows nicht mehr updaten. Wenn ich über Systemsteuerung das WINDOWS Update aufrufe, dann öffnet sich das Fenster und bleibt erstmal ohne Inhalt, er lädt und lädt und lädt und lädt... Keine Reaktion... 5 Min später dann kommt dann die Info ( BILD 1 ) ...

Dann will ich auf Update klicken und dann kommt Fehlermedlung  siehe ( Bild 1 )

Beim Updateverlauf finde ich auch nichts, das Fenster ist leer.. ( Bild 2 )

Auf Bild 1 steht auch noch :* " Weitere Informationen zu kostenloser* software von null finden sie hier ..." Was ist denn das ?

Habe mich schon durch zig foren gekämpft und alle Dienste neugestartet : Remoteprozeduraufruf / Windowsupdate und noch irgendwas mit H wars glaube ich  ... Den Windows Update Agent probiert...
Bringt es mir was die Reperatur zu machen über Windows 7 DVD ?

Kann mir jemand bitte helfen ? Will das System ungern neu aufsetzen.

Habe bis zum 22. Mai alle neusten Updates aufgespielt für Windows 7.
Habe Antivir gelöscht und mir Norton 360 geholt. Der hat gleich nochmal beim Scan 5 neue Viren entdeckt..

Mein System

PAckerd Bell EasyNote TJ75
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit
4 GB RAM
Intel Core I5
ATI HD5470


Ich bedanke mich ungemein. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...


----------



## padme (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 - UPDATE geht nicht / lädt ewig Updatefenster, Dienst wird nicht ausgeführt*

hi,
ich geb dir jetzt den tip, den du nicht hören willst.
mach lieber ne neuinstallation, als ferndiagnose ist es einfach zu schwer nachzuvollziehen, inwiefern, die gefundenen viren, dein system schon infiziert haben, setz dein system lieber neu auf. 
schönen gruss


----------



## Belokzoc (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 - UPDATE geht nicht / lädt ewig Updatefenster, Dienst wird nicht ausgeführt*

Danke dir trotzdem ... Werde ich wohl machen müssen ...
Dachte es gibt irgendein Tool von Windows wo man einfach die Updates machen kann...

LG


----------



## olag_2 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: WINDOWS 7 - UPDATE geht nicht / lädt ewig Updatefenster, Dienst wird nicht ausgeführt*

Fehler: Windows Update funktioniert nicht. Unten steht: Weitere Informationen zu kostenloser software von (null) finden sie hier 
Lösung: Deinstallation von AVG Free Antivirus 9.0
OS: Windows Vista SP2


----------

